# SHURAYRAH ISLAND | Red Sea Project - Phase 1 | U/C



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Saudi government has just payed 19 billin SAR(5.07 billion USD), to starte the construction of the phase one of The Red sea development.

The project covers an area of 28000 square kilometers, that include more than 90 islands,

unique features:
1_ powered by *100% renewable energy*
2_ *all lighting* will be directed *downward*, to reduce light pollution and view the *night stars *
2_ only 22 islands will have construction site, to protect the nature

list of projects in thread

*The international airport*: by *2022*, visit the thread,


Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> click for airport concept and construction



*Shurayrah Island*: 11 hotels, by *2023 land preparations*
*Sheybarah island*, by *2023 land preparations*
*Ummaahat 11*, by *2023 land preparations*
*Ummaahat 12*, by *2023*
*Southerns Dunes*, *by 2023*
*project employees village,* by *2021 U/C*
*contruction workers village* and *tree nursery*, *completed*
*Desert rock spa*

* Logo concept

















overview*


































*project employees village: by end of 2022*































































source: Breaking New Ground
*progress
2020*










*2021*


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

*Shurayrah island: Coral Bloom Designs, 11 hotels*





















































































































































































source: Breaking New Ground

progress
*2020*








*2021*


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

*Sheybaarah Isaland





























































































*

source: Breaking New Ground


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

*Southern Dunes*


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

*Ummahaat 1*














































*







*




























*







*

source: Breaking New Ground


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

*Ummahaat 2*


















































































*







*










source: Breaking New Ground


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

*construction workers village and Tree nursery: *



















https://twitter.com/TheRedSeaGlobal


















Saudi Arabia's Red Sea Project to house 10k workers in standard-beating style - Global Construction Review


The developer behind Saudi Arabia’s ambitious Red Sea tourism project has released pictures of the new village that will house up to 10,000 workers building 50 hotels and more than…




www.globalconstructionreview.com





progress


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Can you post a link to Google Maps of where this project is located? I can't find it on Google Maps. Thanks!


----------



## estonian (Mar 13, 2005)

GeneratorNL said:


> Can you post a link to Google Maps of where this project is located? I can't find it on Google Maps. Thanks!



جزيرة شريرة Sharira island








جزيرة شورى Shura Island · GX23+28W, Hanak 48505, Saudi Arabia


★★★★★ · Spa




maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

airport update


Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> airport concept and construction


----------



## matthias23 (Oct 28, 2017)

looks stunning


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

*Sheybarah island progress*
2021 January








August


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

*77 kilometers* of the interconnecting roads has been completed:



























































































twitter.com/binyah_ksa


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

as part of Red Sea Flower initiative, the Red Sea Project Company is started the planting _*Acacia tortilis*_ trees, known locally as As Samur, in project land area, to fight the desertification.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

to insure efficiency, and reduce carbon emissions, The Red Sea Company planned the construction of its employees village to be with the prefab method.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

clading for Sheyebaarah island pods


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

The red sea company has announced the discovery of 10-meters 600-year-old coral reef, as part of it's effort to protect the nature.








source: www.spa.gov.sa


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

The Red Sea Project company has released the design of the *Desert Rock Spa 































































*
www.theredsea.sa


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

"
Through our MoU with @blue_planet_eco we'll investigate the implementation of their proposed solution to produce seafood & algae in a desert environment through The Land-based Automated Recirculating Aquaculture system:"








twitter.com/TheRedSeaGlobal


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

"Our CEO @JohnPagano & our Chief Projects Delivery Officer Ian Williamson in Switzerland visiting one of our #RedSeaPartners Blumer Lehmann, who are off-site manufacturing all engineered timber material for our ground-breaking resort on Ummahat Island"
























twitter.com/TheRedSeaSA


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

officially, these hotels will be part of the first phase,


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

*Southerns Dunes*


Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> *Southern Dunes*
> 
> View attachment 1957276
> 
> ...


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

twitter.com/JohnPagano


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> *Southern Dunes*
> 
> View attachment 1957276
> 
> ...


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

The B1M made a video about the Red Sea Project:


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Grand Hyatt Resort design has been released by Hyatt group company


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

solar panels plan has been added to project
















twitter.com/5_Dbn


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

soil work is at advance stage
















twitter.com/OXLES_


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

bridge is complete


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

number of tree in nursery have reached 1.25 million


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

desert resort: six senses








twitter.com/66_Abk


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

https://twitter.com/SaudiProject


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Staff housing village






















twitter.com/66_Abk


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

pods are being shipped


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

450 thousand solar pane have been installed so far


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)




----------

